# Gun Cam videos



## beaupower32 (Apr 30, 2010)

Some more gun cams videos. Here we see a B-17 get straffed on the ground (aparently shot down and crash landing) Mosquito, and Me-163.

British Pathe - COMBAT FOOTAGE AIRCRAFT


----------



## N4521U (May 1, 2010)

Awsome stuff. Some lived, some died. War is such a sad concept. Greed is so ugly. Just reflecting. Bill


----------



## gwalch (May 1, 2010)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Some more gun cams videos. Here we see a B-17 get straffed on the ground (aparently shot down and crash landing) Mosquito, and Me-163.
> 
> British Pathe - COMBAT FOOTAGE AIRCRAFT



beaupower, this is a great site! i went to the home page and started a search for ww2...got S#!T loads of good stuff...and each had related videos....GREAT find, brother!


----------



## beaupower32 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2010)

Nice post. Great film of the strafing of a train where the pilot has target fixation and flies through the tops of the trees.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2010)

I noticed that too Matt. Also where the planes crash into the ground and the victor seems to realize he is headed for the ground too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 7, 2010)

Cool find BP. 


Wheels


----------

